# Reconditionner (soi-même) une batterie de PB Duo 280c?



## dbbis (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours heureux possesseur d'un PB Duo 280c, je tourne et retourne ma batterie Nimh qui est morte, et je me dis que c'est dommage de ne pas s'en servir.

En surfant un peu, j'ai pu voir des batteries neuves pour des prix exorbitants - idem pour le reconditionnement: je pourrais à ce prix-là acheter un PB PPC d'occaz!

La batterie est vraiment morte : quand je la mets dans le PB éteint, le PB ne démarre pas du tout. Quand je la mets dans le PB allumé (branché inévitablement sur secteur), le PB s'éteint aussitôt.

Est-il possible de changer soi-même les piles contenues dans la batterie? Y a-t-il des personnes expérimentées ici qui pourraient me conseiller?

D'avance, merci!

Bien à vous,

Don.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2011)

et tu t'es inscrit sur MacG, juste pour répondre à une question d'il y a 7 ans, en faisant de la pub pour ton propre site  (hum hum )  avec une url invalide

waouw 

j'aime bien aussi le coup du "mec qui est sympa" ! 

Syndrome Alain Delon ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et tu t'es inscrit sur MacG, juste pour répondre à une question d'il y a 7 ans, en faisant de la pub (hum hum )  avec une url invalide
> 
> waouw



Ah ah ah ah!!! J'adore!!! 
Si ça se trouve le mec est aussi plat que sa batterie à l'heure qu'il est.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

Sans compter que ce type est un alarmiste vicieux, qui n'hésite pas à mentir pour s'attirer des clients, j'ai re-conditionné moi même la batterie de mon Duo 230 en utilisant des batteries Ni MH du commerce (des "piles rechargeables), et ça ne présente absolument aucun danger ! 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, il me reste un spammeur à bannir, je vous laisse, faut que je bosse !


----------

